# IT'S RAY TYLICKI'S BIRTHDAY!!!!!



## Raging Bird (Oct 28, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RAY!!!!!!


----------



## Hylyx (Oct 29, 2015)

Should we all pitch in and get him a subscription to Trains Magazine?
Oh wait he already knows everything about everything already, that would do him no good.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Oct 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday you psychopath! Keep on chugga chugga chooing along. Eventually all of us STP old timers will be dead and gone & you will be a mod. After the nuclear apocalypse the only things that will survive are cockroaches and Ray Tylicki. 

Happy Birthday


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 29, 2015)

https://imgflip.com/memegenerator/49231122/Ray-Tylicki






Happy Birthday Ray!
Woooo wooooooo!


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 29, 2015)

While Ray Tylicki does have a thread in the "untrustworthy" section, this thread has been moved to "general banter" as you're just announcing a birthday.


----------



## Odin (Oct 29, 2015)

Happy birthday Notorious Rapid T... ::shifty::


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 30, 2015)

Matt, how many votes would you need to make him a mod for one day only?


----------

